
Show HN: A Map of Refugees Seeking Asylum in Europe (made Using R) - bearzoo
https://medium.com/@zubairs/a-map-of-refugees-4e737d2aeb0c
======
benologist
Show HN is explicitly for stuff people can use:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
bearzoo
damn I should learn to read slowly.. thanks for the info

